# dancing



## CuongNhuka (May 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this, but here it goes. Anyone got a book or website that could help my dancing? Why is a long unrelated story. The specific style doesn't matter, just as long as it has a good fast beat (or is meant to) and has specific steps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 7, 2007)

Dude, you know how learning a form from a tape is way harder than in person?  Quintuple that for dancing.

Here's what ya really want to do:  most metro areas have a few ballroom dance clubs.  Most of these places will have an evening a couple times a week where the public can come dance for a few hours.  Very often, those evenings start with an hour of instruction in the basics.

Short version:  go out, spend 5-10 bucks for an hour of lesson and a few hours of practice.  The culture of most of these places is real open.  Women will happily dance with you just 'cos you're willing to try.


----------



## crushing (May 7, 2007)

I did a quick google of 'learn to swing dance' because that was quite the rave again in the 90s.  Heck, I even took some lessons.

Anyway, this site has free lessons for the Waltz, Foxtrot, and East Coast Swing.

http://www.dancetv.com/tutorial/index.html

But, I like bushidomartialarts' idea much better.


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Dude, you know how learning a form from a tape is way harder than in person? Quintuple that for dancing.
> 
> Here's what ya really want to do: most metro areas have a few ballroom dance clubs. Most of these places will have an evening a couple times a week where the public can come dance for a few hours. Very often, those evenings start with an hour of instruction in the basics.
> 
> Short version: go out, spend 5-10 bucks for an hour of lesson and a few hours of practice. The culture of most of these places is real open. Women will happily dance with you just 'cos you're willing to try.


 
Great points!  And Im still interested in knowing how dancing is going to help during sparring.


----------



## LawDog (May 7, 2007)

Besides attending dance lessons you might want to,

* connect with your partner while dancing, don't just see their moves, feel them,
* listen to the song and become part of it,

Thats what dancing is really doing.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 7, 2007)

MJS said:


> Great points!  And Im still interested in knowing how dancing is going to help during sparring.



It really helped mine a lot.

Dancing boosted my footwork.  Think Long 4 or Bassadai is hard?  Try west coast swing or the Lindy Hop.

Immensely helped my sensitivity.  Leading is a matter of connection with your partner.  Since I started dancing, it's like I can feel my opponent's _desire_ to strike before he even begins to move.

Really helped me with rhythm (natch).

Seriously, it's a great idea.  I recommend dance training to any serious martial artist.  I've taken a semester of ballet, logged a couple hundred hours dancing with my wife and taken two years of capoeira.  The absolutely benefitted my training.


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> It really helped mine a lot.
> 
> Dancing boosted my footwork. Think Long 4 or Bassadai is hard? Try west coast swing or the Lindy Hop.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, whatever works right.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2007)

I've heard latin dancing is a good compliment to martial arts training. Just remember not to dip your opponent in a fight.


----------



## tellner (May 7, 2007)

Samba, Salsa, African, Cuban, they'll all give you some rhythm and pull the White or Asian stick out of your butt (if appropriate).


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 8, 2007)

MJS said:


> Great points! And Im still interested in knowing how dancing is going to help during sparring.


 
part it is also my girlfreind likes to dance.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 8, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> part it is also my girlfreind likes to dance.



dude, you're doomed.  go dancing with your girlfriend.  resistance is futile.  you will be assimilated.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 8, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Dude, you know how learning a form from a tape is way harder than in person? Quintuple that for dancing.
> 
> Here's what ya really want to do: most metro areas have a few ballroom dance clubs. Most of these places will have an evening a couple times a week where the public can come dance for a few hours. Very often, those evenings start with an hour of instruction in the basics.
> 
> Short version: go out, spend 5-10 bucks for an hour of lesson and a few hours of practice. The culture of most of these places is real open. Women will happily dance with you just 'cos you're willing to try.


 
Kinda cann't. I have no car, no drivers license, very limited funding. All in all it's easier for me to get a book and rack my brain, then spend alot of money and scrounch up a ride. Otherwise I would be asking about perticular style, as opposed to any book or web site. 

Which means so far crushing is helping alot. Thanks Crushing!


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 8, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> dude, you're doomed. go dancing with your girlfriend. resistance is futile. you will be assimilated.


 
I know I'm trying to impress her by suddenly being able to dance! And (mostly to Tellner) what I find funny is my girlfreind (who likes to dance and is very good at) is Asian. As for the white stick, that's not really the problem


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 8, 2007)

Is your GF good enough to teach you to dance, or at least to practice what you learn on tape with?  That will be much, much better than trying to learn solo.


----------



## crushing (May 8, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Which means so far crushing is helping alot. Thanks Crushing!


 
You're very welcome.



CuongNhuka said:


> I know I'm trying to impress her by suddenly being able to dance! And (mostly to Tellner) what I find funny is my girlfreind (who likes to dance and is very good at) is Asian. As for the white stick, that's not really the problem


 
Do you want to dance similar to her?  Find out the style then have your fingers do some dancing to rhythm of google hop.  You may even some videos to update your running man to the chicken noodle soup, then you'll be throwing in the lean back real quick!

You could also use this flippin' sweet site to help develop your skills to use on your lady friend


----------



## tellner (May 8, 2007)

I was a bad dancer for a white guy :xtrmshock before Silat and African drumming. They really did make a difference. 

There's been some research which seems to show with pretty good science that the ability to dance is one of the thigns women all over the world find most attractive in a man. It also seems to indicate that symmetrical features,  a low waist:hip ration and firm, round ta-tas are the chief turnon for men everywhere. A subscription-only article expands on these results. And guys, if you can't dance, take a look at your ring and index fingers. It may be your mother's fault.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 9, 2007)

More help from Crushing. Man this dude must really like me. 
And Bushido, I'm trying to impress her by _suddenly_ being able to dance. Like, without her knowing I'm working it.


----------

